# post c-section incision care question



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, but this seemed to make the most sense! I had my first c-section three weeks ago and was told that I didn't need to come back in for a check-up until my six week post-partum appointment, but I've been trying to figure out how I should care for my incision. I couldn't really even see it for the first week or two and didn't mess with it, but now that my stomach has shrunk down, I can see it and have noticed that it seems to be a little, well, gross (sorry if this is tmi!) It's just that I have a lot of loose skin left over from my twin pregnancy, and it kind of hangs over the incision, so I guess it gets kind of sweaty under there and needs cleaning. I've just been wiping it with a washcloth, but that really burns. Is there anything else I can do or have any of you been given a better method by your doctor? Think I should put anything on it? Unfortunately, my go-to wound remedy is honey, but I don't think I want a sticky mess in my underwear


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Odd. I've had 4 c/s now and after each one I go in at 2 weeks post op and then have my 6 week check as well. I just had a c/s two weeks ago and my first check is this week.

That said, totally normal for the pouch of skin to hang over and cause it to be sweaty (fun, I know). I just gently wipe soap over it when in the shower, pat it dry with a towel and go. If it feels sweaty during the day, I pat it dry with a dry washcloth. I don't really ever rub it. My incision doesn't hurt (I think a lot of my skin down there is dead, since I've had so many surgeries), but I am terrified of somehow hurting myself, lol.

Congrats on your newest addition. He was born on my birthday.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 5, 2010)

When I had my c/s and it got "sweaty" & raw like that, I would gently clean it (in the shower or as needed), pat dry, and place a strip of gauze across it so skin wouldn't rub against skin and to keep it from getting "weepy". (I didn't use any tape because usually the gauze was held in place by my undies.) Then, I would change the gauze regularly to keep it kinda dry.

It gets really uncomfortable when skin on skin rubs it.... it can get a little "raw" & yucky.

Also-- at ANY time, if you have questions, CALL YOUR OB! (S)he or a nurse should have told you how to care for the incision site before you left the hospital! But, if you have questions, just call them. They will be able to help you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

The best way to clean it is soap and running water in the shower. Pat dry carefully afterwards. I would not put anything on it in terms of ointments, powders etc.

When my dressing came off I would just put a clean sanitary pad over the wound to stop my underwear rubbing on it. That would absorb any moisture too.

If a couple of days of washing and covering with something absorbant does not improve the mucky look then I would get someone to look at it in case you have an infection.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

What I used there, when it was really red, was diaper rash ointment (Desitin, it is what I had) - not on the incision itself, but on the red areas on the skin around it - and thin baby washcloths. A nurse at the hospital did suggest sanitary napkins, but that seemed more bulky than I wanted, and those aren't very soft either, so I used what I already had plenty of at home.

If it gets really bad, you should get checked out; I was checked out I think 3 or 4 times post-op; but then I left the hospital a day early, so I had to go back in to get my staples removed.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I made a healing infusion of comfrey and calendula. Soaked a clean rag in that and left it on for 10 mins or so a couple times a day for several days. In between that I kept it dry using a hair dryer a few times a day and then dressing it with a clean rag or papertowel to soak up the sweat that was being produced. My first OB advised me to take lots of baths to help healing.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this to Birth and Beyond. Good luck!


----------



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm surprised your OB doesn't want to see you 2 weeks post-op. That was standard for all four of my c-sections. I just cleaned it gently in the shower, and kept it dry otherwise. Hope it looks better soon. Do get it checked out if you fear an infection.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

after both my c/s I found some comfort when I wore my belly band from pregnancy (keeping it over my pants) to hold up some of the loose belly skin I had until it started to shrink a bit more.

I never had a 2 week post-op, just instructions about wound care (keep it clean, dry, be aware of redness, warm to the touch etc..)

Sometimes I would use a little A&D if the scar felt tight or too dry to keep the skin healing & moisturized.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

Incisions can run the risk of infection, which can be pretty bad, the best way to tell is if there is any odor at all, there should be none.

I had 3 C/s and the first 2 healed super fast & easy. The 3rd one was harder to keep dry and I had my baby's dr look at it at his check up and he was like, "Infection!!" Luckily it clears up quick with some medicine. The MOST important tip I can give you though, which others have mentioned, is to blow dry it on low 2-3 x day. It helps tremendously & then in no time, it will be healed and not on your mind at all


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katelove* 
T
When my dressing came off I would just put a clean sanitary pad over the wound to stop my underwear rubbing on it.


Wow, this sounds great! I had a cesarean 3 weeks ago, and have been wearing my husband's underwear because mine all hit right on the incision and rub it! I'll try putting a pad on it tomorrow!

Also, I was told to wash it with ONLY warm water, no soap! So far this has worked for me.


----------

